# Knitted shawl pattern--Hidden Hearts Lace Shawl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This pattern features delicate hearts that seem to be hidden until you block the work and they become the focus of this beautiful shawl. You begin with a lovely lacy bottom edging, then, you work the beautiful--true lace--pattern stitch which will keep you interested throughout the knitting of this pattern. Knit this in a delicate color of your choice for that special occasion such as a wedding, or use a heavier yarn for a sturdier wrap.

Work this shawl from the bottom up in halves and join in the center with the Kitchener stitch, using either the charts or the written line by line instructions.

Finished measurements blocked: About 80 long (203cm) x 22 wide (56cm).

Yarn: About 1400 yards (1280m) fingering weight. Sample shawl was knitted with 7 balls of Knitpicks Palette in colorWonderland Heather; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards/50 grams per ball.

Needles and Notions: 2size U.S. 6 (4.0mm) circular knitting needles in either 24 or 36 (60cm or 92cm) lengths, or at least 24 (60cm) long for your comfort in knitting; Yarn needle to sew in ends and work Kitchener stitch; stitch markers (highly recommended).

You can find this pattern in my Ravelry, Craftsy, Etsy, and Loveknitting pattern stores for $6.99.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/233717927/hidden-hearts-lace-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hidden-hearts-lace-shawl


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

This one is special! Going to put it on my want list.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's very beautiful!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, Melody! This one is _really_ special! Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

So very lovely!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful,i have bookmarked it to do over Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

This is So Pretty!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

simply elegant and outstanding! I will definitely be making this one...


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That shawl just takes my breath away! The pattern is fabulous, one of the best I have ever seen! I love the yarn you used, and the color is my color! I will be getting this pattern soon, thank you!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

raindancer said:


> That shawl just takes my breath away! The pattern is fabulous, one of the best I have ever seen! I love the yarn you used, and the color is my color! I will be getting this pattern soon, thank you!


If you make it post pics for us! I would love to see it when you are done!


----------

